#ubuntu-us-co 2011-02-06
<elcid> Hello
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-02-02
<EmmaSystem76Chic> Is anyone online? I am looking to network with some Colorado Ubuntu users :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Sure
<FunnyLookinHat> Do you work at System 76 ?
<FunnyLookinHat> EmmaSystem76Chic, hello ?
<EmmaSystem76Chic> Yes, sorry about that. You are nearby in my empathy chat, where do you work?
<FunnyLookinHat> I work in Denver.
<FunnyLookinHat> You ?
<EmmaSystem76Chic> shut up
<FunnyLookinHat> hr
<FunnyLookinHat> heh
<joey> lol
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: if you hear of anyone who wants more computer equipment, I'm selling more stuff
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: plus some stuff that nobody wanted before
<joey> all running ubuntu at this point
<joey> toshiba nb205 netbook, networking gear, voip gear, 15 lcd monitor, lacie storage etc
<joey> once I get enough money I'll have some more desktops for sale
<joey> I do have a dell zino hd I could part with as well
<joey> I'm going to have to pack all this up, take a day off work, and drive down to the Denver ebay store
<FunnyLookinHat> ah geez
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, still reeling from the medical bills ?
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: nah better now but I still have jeep bills
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<FunnyLookinHat> That's good to hear
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: and I'm not using the gear and it's time for me to get new stuff anyway
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, well keep posting to the list - I'm sure you'll keep getting more hits  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Do you have any _very_ small form factor computers for sale  ?
<joey> yeah I don't really want to spam folks
<joey> the zino is just a tad bigger than a mac mini FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> oh ?
<joey> comes with windows but will do 64 bit ubuntu just fine
<joey> it's quiet too... it's a media center pc
<FunnyLookinHat> Specs  & price
<FunnyLookinHat> ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah I'm getting tired of waiting for R-Pi to go for sale...
<FunnyLookinHat> so I need something small in the meantime... :)
<joey> looks like this, similar but not exact specs  http://www.cedarpc.com/product/22317/Dell-Inspiron-400-Zino-HD-22317/
<joey> I restored the partition to dell stock last fall
<joey> just needs to another full restore to get rid of the account I have on it
<FunnyLookinHat> hmm.
<FunnyLookinHat> How much do you want for it?
<FunnyLookinHat> I wouldn't know what to offer.
<joey> hmm barebones runs $119  and refurb runs about $240
<joey> it's in very good condition
<joey> so maybe split the diff and say $180 ?
<joey> but you won't want to stop there FunnyLookinHat
<joey> you'll just fall in love with my Toshiba NB205
<FunnyLookinHat> heh
<joey> and you'll want to buy that too :-)
<FunnyLookinHat> well I'll have to think about it.
<FunnyLookinHat> R-Pi should go on sale any week now - and those are only $35
<joey> yeah but they suck :-)
<joey> for what you want to do
<FunnyLookinHat> SAYS THE GUY WHO IS IN CHARGE OF ARM STUFF.
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> You don't even know what I want to do!  ;)
<joey> listen, I'm sure you already have a linksys wrt54g around somewhere.... you can use that and do more than with the pi
<joey> and if you don't, well, I have 2 here ;-)
<joey> they have mesh sw on them though atm
<FunnyLookinHat> haha
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-01-30
<joey> w00t, my hexbrights came today
<joey> http://www.hexbright.com/
<joey> FOSS arduino based flashlight
<FunnyLookinHat> ooooh
<FunnyLookinHat> I literally never thought I'd see the day that someone built an open-source flashlight...
<FunnyLookinHat> haha
<joey> they are sweet
<joey> I backed them a long time ago on kickstarter
<joey> 1 hour on 500 lumens (high), 8 hours on med, 30 hours on low
<joey> plus you can control the motion detection + button functions
 * med_ looks around and sees it's not hom
<med_> him
 * med_ highlights on med
<med_> and reading the line highlighted, I thought that was a cooking recipe. I somehow thought you were grilling something on your LED flashlight.
#ubuntu-us-co 2018-02-02
<BashNoob> Anyone in here any good with bashscripting?
